# 2010 S-Works Pricing



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

Has any one seen or heard what the pricing is for the 2010 S-Works Roubaix and Tarmac framesets? Just wondering if they had price decrease like some of the rest of their lineup.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

pgk said:


> Has any one seen or heard what the pricing is for the 2010 S-Works Roubaix and Tarmac framesets? Just wondering if they had price decrease like some of the rest of their lineup.


Nope. Same pricing as last year.


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

pdainsworth said:


> Nope. Same pricing as last year.


Thanks 

Pete


----------



## krocdoc (Mar 11, 2008)

The prices are in fact lower. The SL3 with Sram Red kit is $6500.


----------



## saga (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow really? So that's just under $1000 less than the SL2 Sram. If this is true and specialized have really gone and driven down prices to help get more riders onboard then I'm sold. If I can get a SL3 for $6250 I'm sold.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

krocdoc said:


> The prices are in fact lower. The SL3 with Sram Red kit is $6500.


The OP actually asked about the pricing on FRAMESETS, not bikes. The FRAMESET and MODULE prices are the same as 2009. As for the MSRP on the bikes, the MSRP on the sl3 SRAM is $7200, only $200 less than last year, with the SL2. The SL3 also comes with Tektro 955 brakes, as opposed to Red, FWIW.


----------

